# A new food?????



## Terri (Nov 7, 2013)

I am just starting my dog on the HK food with the receipe so kindly posted by krandall,Kodi's Mom. Anyway, I was discussing it with a friend and she told me she uses Dr. Harveys Miracle Diet for her dogs and found they love it and are thriving on it. (I never heard of it, but I am new at this) She said she originally found out about it on a forum and decided to try it. She is very happy with the results and the food and her dog loves it. I am assuming it is similar to the HK, but I wanted to know if anyone has tried it and what anyone
who did thought of it. She uses the veg to bowl bag of food(?)and adds meat too. Anyway, just curious as I didn't see anything about it on this forum. Maybe its not good? eace:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Terri said:


> I am just starting my dog on the HK food with the receipe so kindly posted by krandall,Kodi's Mom. Anyway, I was discussing it with a friend and she told me she uses Dr. Harveys Miracle Diet for her dogs and found they love it and are thriving on it. (I never heard of it, but I am new at this) She said she originally found out about it on a forum and decided to try it. She is very happy with the results and the food and her dog loves it. I am assuming it is similar to the HK, but I wanted to know if anyone has tried it and what anyone
> who did thought of it. She uses the veg to bowl bag of food(?)and adds meat too. Anyway, just curious as I didn't see anything about it on this forum. Maybe its not good? eace:


I don't think it has all the supplements needed for a dogs diet. I have it and it appears to just be dried veggies. When I make chicken stew for my guys I add it to that. Then I take the chicken and veg mixture and add it to their diet. I use it more as a topper. I know Dr Harvey has other formulas so maybe one is a more well rounded diet. 
I think the HK is better. Plus, Karen does her research. I am sure what she is feeding has everything in it to ensure a well rounded diet.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

The Miracle Diet has a lot of grains in it, The Honest Kitchen Preference is grain free. The MD says it's balanced, but doesn't say it meets AAFCO requirements, so I would email the company to ask about that. All else being equal, I would choose THK due to it being grain free.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

The Honest Kitchen has several varieties some of which are grain-free. I have switched Leo to THK and am really happy with it so far. I have him on Embark which is turkey based. Preference is the variety that Karen prepares for Kodi. This variety is the one you purchase meat separately to mix in. I will try other varieties but so far Leo is eating THK really well, poops are good and weight is holding steady.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't know anything about Dr. Harvey's, but I would suggest that you do what I did... Look into a number of the freeze dried raw options. Check where they get their ingredients (I won't feed food with any ingredients sourced from China. I also like that both Balance-It and Honest Kitchen have a board certified veterinary nutritionist who not only consults on the product, but is also available to customers who need to fine-tune a recipe because of specific dietary needs.


----------



## Terri (Nov 7, 2013)

Karen, thank you so much. After a few days on the HK (with the receipe you have provided on the forum) my Reilly is doing great, no problems at all. He seems happy with it too, gobbles it up and looks for more. So, I will keep him on it, changing to different
meats as suggested. I think its a good product also and you have been a great help. (Nice to know that HK has help available for consults if needed-a big plus).


----------

